# Type of radio Equipment etc



## Sverige (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm researching a collision that happened in west of Ushant in 1918 between SS North Cambria and SS Port Stephens

Could anyone advise me of the sort of radio equipment the ships would be using, their range etc?


----------

